# Laser Eye Surgery as a Prep



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Laser eye surgery, better known as Lasik is what I'm talking about here.

I've reached the age where my eyes are starting to go. I have pretty good eyesight but I now need "reader' glasses for reading small print. So this got me to wondering, would it be prudent to get an eye surgery to correct this before any major SHTF happens. If something major were to happen it's not like you could just run to the doctor to have it taken care of.

Wondering if anyone has had it done and/or have you considered getting it done before that option is taken away from you?


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> Laser eye surgery, better known as Lasik is what I'm talking about here.
> 
> I've reached the age where my eyes are starting to go. I have pretty good eyesight but I now need "reader' glasses for reading small print. So this got me to wondering, would it be prudent to get an eye surgery to correct this before any major SHTF happens. If something major were to happen it's not like you could just run to the doctor to have it taken care of.
> 
> Wondering if anyone has had it done and/or have you considered getting it done before that option is taken away from you?


Of course such things are prudent. For many people, seeing a dentist and getting their oral health in shape is also a great prep.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

My wife and I both had it done 20years ago. We are both big fans of the procedure and subsequent results.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Something goes wrong and your blind. Not the kind of prep for a SHTF scenario I'd be "looking" at. Yeah I know, many people haven't had any problem. Guess you can roll the dice and find out. Figure reading will be the last thing I'll be doing once the SHTF.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Something goes wrong and your blind. Not the kind of prep for a SHTF scenario I'd be "looking" at. Yeah I know, many people haven't had any problem. Guess you can roll the dice and find out. Figure reading will be the last thing I'll be doing once the SHTF.


Couldn't this be said for any surgery? Something goes wrong you could lose a limb or your life.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I had it done 3 years ago, best decision ever.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

Just get rid of the old 3X9X32 scope and get a 3X9X40scope and it will be fine


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

modfan said:


> Just get rid of the old 3X9X32 scope and get a 3X9X40scope and it will be fine


It's not seeing far I have an issue with.

Although, I suppose I could use the scope to read.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I had Lasik in 2007. I am now 50, and Doctor told me around this time I would need readers. I do use them, but, the surgery to correct my eyes now would be nice, but I heard it was by doing one eye to correct close vision. Not sure, but more data would be nice.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Naw. Just stock up on granny readers. I have a bunch I can donate. Those crazy eye doctors have screwed up some of my old chums in a bad way.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

I remember reading about this so I looked it up. Look at why the CEO of Reddit Steve Huffman said he had it done.

"Huffman told The New Yorker he got laser eye surgery in 2015 to increase his odds of survival in the event a natural or manmade disaster sends the world spiraling into an apocalypse."

"If the world ends-and not even if the world ends, but if we have trouble-getting contacts or glasses is going to be a huge pain in the ass," he said in an interview that will appear in the Jan. 30 issue of The New Yorker. "Without them, I'm f***ed."

"Makes sense, right? If you're trying to make it in a post-government survival-of-the-fittest world, glasses or the need for contacts might slow you down."

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2017/01/24/reddits-ceo-got-laser-eye-surgery-prep-possible-apocalypse/96985412/


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

A very personal decision. I have a dozen cheaters and some magnifying glasses for reading and fine work. I guess the situation does not bother me enough to have my peepers worked on. Nothing is fool proof and there is always a chance abet a small one that something would go wrong.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Def a personal choice, Sas. I had it done in '91, cause I didn't want to wear glasses - but it had unexpected benefit. Born with 20/30 in right eye, 20/100 in left. Glasses helped re vision - but always I had headaches from right eye trying to do all the work. Lasik corrected both to 20/20...and headaches were gone. Now, almost 30 yrs later, I have no-line bifocals for the tiny close stuff - which tells me my eyes are doing the natural aging thing, which also tells me the Lasik did no extraneous damage when I had it done. If 'prepping' is the only reason? Depends on your vision. If you can only barely function without eyewear I'd strongly consider it. If you can get by visually without eyewear now, some stocked up cheaters for when you get old (if you live that long, lol) might be enough.

It's amazing what we can see when we _have to_.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Read up on the different procedures...lasik vs PRK, vikingpreparedness has a good video on this...


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Sasquatch said:


> Laser eye surgery, better known as Lasik is what I'm talking about here.
> 
> I've reached the age where my eyes are starting to go. I have pretty good eyesight but I now need "reader' glasses for reading small print. So this got me to wondering, would it be prudent to get an eye surgery to correct this before any major SHTF happens. If something major were to happen it's not like you could just run to the doctor to have it taken care of.
> 
> Wondering if anyone has had it done and/or have you considered getting it done before that option is taken away from you?


It's crazy you brought this up, I have been thinking about this as well. I am otherwise healthy but wear contacts. If a long term SHTF situation would occur, would my contact stash last?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> It's crazy you brought this up, I have been thinking about this as well. I am otherwise healthy but wear contacts. If a long term SHTF situation would occur, would my contact stash last?


That would depend on what you have stashed, how long the SHTF lasts, how long you live and your access to what supply that you have.....Just saying.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Not crazy about the idea. I would only do it if I had no other choice. For now, glasses and good optics will suffice.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

C.L.Ripley said:


> I remember reading about this so I looked it up. Look at why the CEO of Reddit Steve Huffman said he had it done.
> 
> "Huffman told The New Yorker he got laser eye surgery in 2015 to increase his odds of survival in the event a natural or manmade disaster sends the world spiraling into an apocalypse."
> 
> ...





MountainGirl said:


> Def a personal choice, Sas. I had it done in '91, cause I didn't want to wear glasses - but it had unexpected benefit. Born with 20/30 in right eye, 20/100 in left. Glasses helped re vision - but always I had headaches from right eye trying to do all the work. Lasik corrected both to 20/20...and headaches were gone. Now, almost 30 yrs later, I have no-line bifocals for the tiny close stuff - which tells me my eyes are doing the natural aging thing, which also tells me the Lasik did no extraneous damage when I had it done. If 'prepping' is the only reason? Depends on your vision. If you can only barely function without eyewear I'd strongly consider it. If you can get by visually without eyewear now, some stocked up cheaters for when you get old (if you live that long, lol) might be enough.
> 
> It's amazing what we can see when we _have to_.
> 
> View attachment 72490


MGs story relates to my own experience. I'll elaborate .... my beautiful new bride was 23 and wore contacts predominately, but her glasses were real thick polycarbonates. Three years in a row her eye DR had to drastically increase her prescription and finally he told her if the deterioration continued she would go blind. He recommended we look into a new procedure called Lasik. This was 25 years ago, and so we did and she underwent the 5 minute procedure. Today, at 48 she still has at 20/20 vision and has never looked back.

I was 32 and had glasses before because I knew that road signs in the distant were blurry and I had to get closer to read them adequately. My eyesight was good enough to pass a DL test, but still was a little short of where it needed to be. I could never find my glasses when I was ready to drive, and that was predominately when I wore them. I just kept leaving them laying around and if I wore them they always seemed to get dusty or dirty while working. I thought they were a pain in the ass. I had the procedure done within 2 weeks of using her as a Guinea Pig. My eyesight also was at or near 20/20. The Doc told me that as I reached 40- 50 age, that my new eyesight would take the natural course and wane the other direction or towards the need for reading assistance. This is natural and occurs to most people. He was right and today I wear glasses full time, mainly because I want to, as I still an pass a DL test without them. I wear a pair of progressives that keep me seeing the best of both worlds, and after a little adjustment period I love them ..... not only that, I'm look kick ass wearing them (or so I keep telling myself).


----------

